# organizing your Kindle books into folders



## QuoVadimus (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay so this is the situation I'm finding myself in.  I have a LOT of books on my kindle (basic $79 w/special offers Kindle) and it's taking FOREVER to add one at a time to a folder.

Now I can plug it into the PC and set up folders in my documents folder on the kindle, but when I view it on the kindle, they are all separate.

I've tried using the Kindle for PC and just am not able to really do anything with that as far as setting up folders.

Is there an easier way then setting up a folder on the kindle, and adding one book at a time to it?  If I can do that via the PC it'd be SO much easier.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

QuoVadimus said:


> Now I can plug it into the PC and set up folders in my documents folder on the kindle, but when I view it on the kindle, they are all separate.


That may be because they aren't actually folders but collections, which act more like tags than folders. As far as I know, you can't bulk add books to collections. You may be able to go into a collection, press menu and add books from there, which is supposed to be quicker and easier then selecting a book from the home page and adding it to a collection - but you still have to add books individually.

Alternatively, you may be able to do it with Calibre but I don't know enough about it to say for sure.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

1) Create a new collection, let's called it "Horror."

2) Click on the "Horror" collection, which is currently empty. 

3) Hit the 'Menu' button, and click 'Add/Remove Books'

4) Scroll through your library and check every book you want to add to that collection, then click done. You're all set.

Not the easiest thing in the world, but far quicker than adding one book at a time.


----------



## DolphinWatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I had the exact same problem and all books are now nicely organized!


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm pretty new w/a plain-jane Kindle Fire. I have lots of books on it already. And it's a real pain in the to go through all the books to find what I'm looking for. Want to put them in 'folders' or 'classes, i.e. SciFi, Food, History, Xian, Ref... etc.  If this works great, BUT, where do I 'Create a New Collection'?  Thanks...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

White Wolf said:


> I'm pretty new w/a plain-jane Kindle Fire. I have lots of books on it already. And it's a real pain in the to go through all the books to find what I'm looking for. Want to put them in 'folders' or 'classes, i.e. SciFi, Food, History, Xian, Ref... etc. If this works great, BUT, where do I 'Create a New Collection'? Thanks...


You mention it being 'plain-jane' so I'll assume the basic Kindle. Press the menu button while on the home page and one of the options is "Create New Collection." It would be similar for other kindles.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You mention it being 'plain-jane' so I'll assume the basic Kindle. Press the menu button while on the home page and one of the options is "Create New Collection." It would be similar for other kindles.


They said plain-jane Kindle FIRE so I'm guessing it's the 7" non-HD version.

The User Guides for all the Kindle's are available here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6land_kdocumentation?nodeId=200317150#resources

Apparently collections are not supported on the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! missed the word "Fire"

I'll blame it on being early in the morning and no caffeine yet. 

And, yeah, Collections are not supported on any flavor of Fire.


----------

